# Oil Suggestion (Pentosin)



## Platinum_GLI (Jun 18, 2004)

Hello guys,

It's time for an oil change and I was looking into the Pentosin 5w-40 combo that ECS has to offer http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV_GLI--1.8T/Search/Oil_Filter/ES4012/ What does everyone think? I used to take my vehicle to the dealership and they used Castrol 5W-30 but I'm now on my own as the cost of an oil change at my dealership went from $40 to $75 :screwy: 
I have looked at the VW list and Pentosin is listed there but I keep seeing everyone using different oils and that now has me confused.
I live in FL, weather is super hot and humid, not sure if that helps to determine which oil I need.
All suggestions are appreciated.
I did Search but just havent had much luck with the new search function, I'm no fan of it 

Thanks


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Used it for about 80k miles, with no issues. I stopped because I couldn't really justify the expense.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

Can't say anything about Pentosin but i know it'll be a step up from the dealership 5W30!
In your hot, humid climate i would want to run a thicker oil for sure. 5W40 is what i like most.. but right now i'm using the German Castrol 0W30 and i definitely see a +ve difference from the other castrols. For 1, it's not burning anywhere close to the amount that the 5W30 does.


----------



## mitsui-g (Jul 23, 2003)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> Used it for about 80k miles, with no issues. I stopped because I couldn't really justify the expense.


 I have used it for the past 7 years in my 02 Jetta GLI and the only reason I stopped using it is because I can't find it in my area anymore. I have over 260000km on the car and everything is still sounding very smooth as the first day I bought the car (knock on wood:banghead. Very unscientific but I think it is a very good oil. I used to change my oil every 12000km to boot.... 
If you have access to Esso(Exxon) XD-3 (0W40/5W40), I would go for it. Group IV synthetic and good for extended drains. That's what I'm using now and plan to do an oil analysis of it at 12000km


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

I used the ECS-combo Pentosin for 3 oil changes on my 2.0T. While that's a different engine than yours, I figured I'd say I wasn't impressed with it. The car would have a hard time starting in winter, felt a little sluggish, and the used oil was very black. I now use a Group V Motul oil (8100 X-MAX), and I highly recommend it.


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

curvedinfinity said:


> I used the ECS-combo Pentosin for 3 oil changes on my 2.0T. While that's a different engine than yours, I figured I'd say I wasn't impressed with it. The car would have a hard time starting in winter, felt a little sluggish, and the used oil was very black. I now use a Group V Motul oil (8100 X-MAX), and I highly recommend it.


What year is your 2.0T? TSI?

I am looking for a good oil to use for my '10 GTI TSi. It's coming up soon for 10k mile oil change. 


So Motul Oil is good?


----------

